
"Gangbang Interviews" and "Bikini Shots": Silicon Valley’s Brogrammer Problem - boopsie
http://motherjones.com/media/2012/04/silicon-valley-brogrammer-culture-sexist-sxsw?page=2
======
jacobquick
I actually like seeing this development in tech because it shows we're not
completely isolated from the broader social shift happening on the internet,
as its culture starts to catch up with its user demographics, and the
internet's brilliant information spreading capacity is being put to use by
people who want to evangelize a more just and fair society.

If you're managing tech and wondering what the implication of this kind of
public discussion is for you: get out ahead of it. The internet is making a CS
major more and more valuable as an asset, but it's also starting to squeeze
people who didn't major in CS to pick up coding...and half the users on the
internet now are women, so five or ten years from now when you need to pad out
a project team with frontend coders, you'd better know how to hire and manage
any kind of person. Brogrammer is a marketing term for recruiters, it's used
as a shortcut but it's nothing but a dead end. Hiring and building a team in
an environment that will be toxic to anyone else will kill you three years
down the line just as surely as hiring some kid straight out of college to do
all your production releng will.

